# Digital Watch Doesnt Seem To Work After Battery Change



## TickTock (Jan 30, 2007)

hi there new login, site seemed so informative i thought i'd throw a watch problem in for some advice.

Simple battery change was carefully carried out on a Hamilton MIB lcd digital watch, typically this model (http://www.g-tokei.com/hamilton/mib2.jpg) . Caseback was removed, 3x screws holding a metal battery cover removed, old battery removed, correct new battery inserted, battery cover & screws replaced and caseback screwed back on. Everything went back together fine although the LCD now shows no digits and the watch doesnt appear to work apart from the light. On initially putting the back on some aspects of the LCD were slightly showing but after several seconds the ldc was back to its basic black finish.

Changed batteries in quartz watches before & rest the circuit and they have run fine. First time i've replaced a digital watch battery so unsure what the problem is. Hoping its something oh so simple and not something serious.

Anyone got any suggestions before i pack her off to Hamilton to be checked out ??


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

some digital watches have a reset procedure when you put a new cell in them, have you the instructions?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Maybe a duff new battery?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

As jason and PG have suggested...check the battery with a proper test meter...one that displays the voltage under load.

Many movements have a very small contact often marked "AC"...short this to the case with metal tweezers will perform a processor reset.

What type of battery is it?

Roger


----------



## TickTock (Jan 30, 2007)

cheers guys.

From reading the instuctions there is no mention of the procedure to change the battery. I've got all the packaging, booklets and paperwork that came with it and there's no mention whatsoever. Probably a way of generating their own custom and forcing people to send it back to Hamilton for somthing as simple as a battery, or not so simple as its turning out.

Tried with two batteries (CR1620 type) which have plenty of charge and nothing with either. As for the AC symbol and bridging it to the case i've done this on non digital quartz watches but there is no AC apparent on the digital module, checked that out with an eye glass.

Hoping there's a reset technique i'm just unaware of. If the watch is kaputt just from a simple changing of the battery i'll be stunned.

Will hold out a bit longer for some online info then if nowt arises approach Hamilton UK .


----------

